# Drywall rolled with primer, ceiling edges & corners skipped?



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

Hey guys, been a while since I've posted! 

I've run into a situation; a home builder called me and asked me to take over for a painter who injured himself. He told me that the walls had been primed and were ready for painting.

I get there and look around and notice that the walls had all been rolled with primer but none of the ceilings had been cut in and the corners only had primer as close as the roller would get them without gouging the other side. 

They have all the paint there - it's SW Superpaint, so P&P - I'm wondering if the primer not being on the mud in the corners/ceiling cuts will be an issue with the final coats appearance? I've never really ran into this as I typically spray & backroll all my primer if I have to prime and hit everything, but apparently this is how the other guy does it and it has worked for him in the past.. then again, we all know that isn't always the truth. 

Wondering if anyone has any input! I'm back there tomorrow.
Thanks guys.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

RP Mike said:


> Hey guys, been a while since I've posted!
> 
> I've run into a situation; a home builder called me and asked me to take over for a painter who injured himself. He told me that the walls had been primed and were ready for painting.
> 
> ...


I'd suggest you do it the way you usually do and complete the priming.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

If you could spray just tbe corners with primer, that would be good. Then do full topcoat


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

If the walls are getting a flat finish, it may be ok. If the finish has some sheen, it may not work so well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Just charge for finishing the primer out. I doubt it would have a problem, but you never know... I guess it kind of depends on how well he smooshed the primer in the corners. 

I've done that very thing before on rare occasions, but I cut in the lid corners with the ceiling flat, so that kind of primes the top of the wall corner anyway. And, I smash it in the corners really good, so theres only about a quarter of raw wall in each corner. I've never seen a problem. 

All in all, I'd try to get paid for cutting in the primer. Give the builder the option. If he doesnt want to pay for it, dont do it. Simple as that. I think it will be fine either way though, but like I said, you never know.

You may be able to finish it rather quickly by using a weenie roller to jam the primer in the corners


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

If you only have an inch or so of bare rock I see no problem as long as you use two topcoats. I do it that way all the time, have for years with no problem.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

This is one of those questions that make think "Are the margins that thin in new construction these days?" And no matter how thin they may be, why are you not spraying NC?:surprise:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

If it was me, I would have to complete the priming. Maybe the other painter intended to do that before he got injured. Rolling before cutting in is often used when priming.

As far as spraying, it does seem more productive to spray in an empty home. Maybe the last painter had airless problems or didn't want to hassle with covering windows and such.

I think once you've accepted the job, you basically are responsible for the results. And just the fact that the previous painter decided to apply a primer when he could have just applied the Super Paint as a primer finish, leads me to believe he intended to give it his best shot.


----------



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

slinger58 said:


> This is one of those questions that make think "Are the margins that thin in new construction these days?" And no matter how thin they may be, why are you not spraying NC?:surprise:


Well, this was why my question was asked - I wasn't sure if that was common practice for guys that do cut & roll NC to leave the corners and edges. Only been doing NC for a couple of years now and have sprayed since I started. 

Margins are enough to have me happy to work on a Game of Thrones Sunday though! Went and finished the priming to be good for tomorrows paint. Though, it may be a different world here in Canada.. the reason it wasn't sprayed before is because they didn't call the painter until after the ceilings were textured, so masking would've been a big pain.


----------



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

Woodco said:


> You may be able to finish it rather quickly by using a weenie roller to jam the primer in the corners


Weenie roller is way better than mini roller. And that's what I did!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

RP Mike said:


> Well, this was why my question was asked - I wasn't sure if that was common practice for guys that do cut & roll NC to leave the corners and edges. Only been doing NC for a couple of years now and have sprayed since I started.
> 
> Margins are enough to have me happy to work on a Game of Thrones Sunday though! Went and finished the priming to be good for tomorrows paint. Though, it may be a different world here in Canada.. the reason it wasn't sprayed before is because they didn't call the painter until after the ceilings were textured, so masking would've been a big pain.


I'm just absolutely confused here. Don't the textured ceilings get painted?

And yeah, maybe there's a different process up there. Maybe a "textured ceiling " is a finished surface there. There are regional differences in home construction.


----------



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

slinger58 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> I'm just absolutely confused here. Don't the textured ceilings get painted?
> 
> And yeah, maybe there's a different process up there. Maybe a "textured ceiling " is a finished surface there. There are regional differences in home construction.


i have yet to be asked to paint any textured ceilings for NC here. everyone gets them textured and leaves them as is. must be one of them differences!


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

RP Mike said:


> i have yet to be asked to paint any textured ceilings for NC here. everyone gets them textured and leaves them as is. must be one of them differences!


I've heard of popcorn ceilings staying unpainted, but any other kind of texture staying unfinished is just bad practice, unless they mix paint with texture...


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Technical question*



RP Mike said:


> Weenie roller is way better than mini roller. And that's what I did!


RP Mike, I have a question of a technical nature. Can you tell us what the difference is between a "weenie" roller and a "mini" roller? I just did a search for both on Google and got the same results for both. Could you also post a link to the "weenie" roller that you used? Thanks a bunch!

futtyos


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

futtyos said:


> RP Mike, I have a question of a technical nature. Can you tell us what the difference is between a "weenie" roller and a "mini" roller? I just did a search for both on Google and got the same results for both. Could you also post a link to the "weenie" roller that you used? Thanks a bunch!
> 
> 
> 
> futtyos




Good question. To me a mini roller referees to the mini cage rollers. Wooster makes the Jumbo Koter system that uses 4 or 6 inch naps, and Purdy calls theirs the Jumbo mini. Both of these types have an actual cage rather than just a metal rod like the Whizz type rollers do. 

I associate 'weenie roller with the Whizz type systems. 

Personally I like the cage type better for most things. The cage allows them to spin more easily than the rod does. The rod type can tend to slide around sometimes 

I use both kinds often though for different things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

futtyos said:


> RP Mike, I have a question of a technical nature. Can you tell us what the difference is between a "weenie" roller and a "mini" roller? I just did a search for both on Google and got the same results for both. Could you also post a link to the "weenie" roller that you used? Thanks a bunch!
> 
> futtyos


I'll be honest, I thought weenie roller was just a different name for mini-roller and when I said it was better I meant I thought the name was better :vs_laugh: I use a Wooster Mini Roller.



Woodco said:


> I've heard of popcorn ceilings staying unpainted, but any other kind of texture staying unfinished is just bad practice, unless they mix paint with texture...



it's possible, i guess. the ceilings are all very white so cosmetically i don't see a difference, which i reckon is why no one here wants to get them painted.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wienie roller is just a lot more fun to say. As in,"hey baby do you want to see my wienie roller?"!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

AAAAND back to the OP. Usually, at least in the areas i have sold paint, N/C is just a coat or two of flat paint with no primer. HOWEVER, since they are using Superpaint, which tends to have a very slight sheen, I would finish cutting in the primer the CORRECT way with a BRUSH to avoid any possible picture framing of the topcoat. (Jeeze what a bunch of ha......never-mind!)


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> AAAAND back to the OP. Usually, at least in the areas i have sold paint, N/C is just a coat or two of flat paint with no primer. HOWEVER, since they are using Superpaint, which tends to have a very slight sheen, I would finish cutting in the primer the CORRECT way with a BRUSH to avoid any possible picture framing of the topcoat. (Jeeze what a bunch of ha......never-mind!)


Would spraying the corners with primer really cause picture framing?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Would spraying the corners with primer really cause picture framing?


not if the proper mil thickness is maintained. spraying inside corners can sometimes cause the primer to be applied to thick,which may or may not cause hold-out issues.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I thought picture framing was just the 'norm' for Sherwin paint in general.... I thought that was their gimmick.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

futtyos said:


> RP Mike, I have a question of a technical nature. Can you tell us what the difference is between a "weenie" roller and a "mini" roller? I just did a search for both on Google and got the same results for both. Could you also post a link to the "weenie" roller that you used? Thanks a bunch!
> 
> futtyos


They are one in the same. Its just a regional slang. I've worked all over the west coast, and people say weenie roller whether they have a little cage or not. I've even heard people call them hot dog rollers.

I am partial to those whiz rollers that have the tiny little cage. (They might be called the jumbo rollers, IDK offhand) They hold a lot more paint. Home depot used to sell these ones that didnt have a cage, but they had a 3/4" inside tube that would fit on a wire handle. They worked really great for fascias and stuff, but I havent seen them in a long time.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Woodco said:


> They are one in the same. Its a regional slang. In Nevada, Arizona, California and Texas, people say weenie roller. I've even heard people call them hot dog rollers.


"Slim Jim's" out West. Although, the difference in the original weenie rollers and the ones today, have to do with size and the fact that the better ones for cutting in don't have a hard plastic end exposed.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

CApainter said:


> "Slim Jim's" out West


Thats a new one for me.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Woodco said:


> Thats a new one for me.


 It could be referring to the frame, but we just used the term to describe the whole set up. I'm sure some of the older west coast painters will recognize the term.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

You got the Slim Jim's and then you got the Long John frames (18 or 24" handle, 6" mini frame)... lol
6" are weenies, 4" are minis, any smaller drive a sports car or something. 
Using a 9", now that's gettin it done.

You can leave spray pattern from priming in corners if you don't do it correctly. If it didn't have the new textured ceiling I would use a small tip, turn sideways and spray in line with corners quickly.

If you can't spray it, then the correct way is brushing it. And in this case with the new textured ceiling, brushing would be the choice anyways..


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

i dont bother, if your good with the stick you can get in close


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Woodco said:


> I thought picture framing was just the 'norm' for Sherwin paint in general.... I thought that was their gimmick.


Well it is. I was suggesting a best practice to try to lessen the picture framing issue that SW has. With all their paints. That i can spot pretty easily. After seeing it for 30 years. 10 years while WORKING for SW. It's been an issue for a loooooong time and they have no intention obviously of addressing the issue.


----------



## Toolseeker (May 25, 2017)

Seems like they will remember the one who finishes it, not the one who started it. I wouldn't change from what I usually do. Not worth taking the chance.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Vylum said:


> i dont bother, if your good with the stick you can get in close


 
Sounds like ,"I don't take off switch plates or door hardware because I am so good, I can paint around them without getting any paint on them"

Sure you can:vs_laugh:


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

chrisn said:


> Sounds like ,"I don't take off switch plates or door hardware because I am so good, I can paint around them without getting any paint on them"
> 
> Sure you can:vs_laugh:


you cant? lol.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Vylum said:


> you cant? lol.


no one can


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

Woodco said:


> RP Mike said:
> 
> 
> > i have yet to be asked to paint any textured ceilings for NC here. everyone gets them textured and leaves them as is. must be one of them differences!
> ...


A majority of the knock down ceilings around here don't get painted. It's always better to paint them for various reasons. As far as not priming against the ceiling it will never matter. It most likely will never matter in the corners either. On ceilings that don't get painted I've sprayed down and rolled right plenty of times and trimmed in two coats of whatever paint at the top. It's usually eggshell. I've even done the same with semi gloss along the ceiling edge.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

CK_68847 said:


> A majority of the knock down ceilings around here don't get painted. It's alwaysV better to paint them for various reasons. As far as not priming against the ceiling it will never matter. It most likely will never matter in the corners either. On ceilings that don't get painted I've sprayed down and rolled right plenty of times and trimmed in two coats of whatever paint at the top. It's usually eggshell. I've even done the same with semi gloss along the ceiling edge.


At the end of the day, painting is all about applying best practices and following through. Especially given the tendency for painting to be down graded to a convenience and luxury rather than a critical element of the building dynamics. 

Will it matter if you don't follow best practices? In most cases, no. Which, in and of itself demonstrates just what type of character it takes for a painter to follow through. 

There in lies the understanding of pride verses humility. And what course one chooses to take as a model for the legacy they will leave behind. See, painting is more than just painting for many.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

CApainter said:


> CK_68847 said:
> 
> 
> > A majority of the knock down ceilings around here don't get painted. It's alwaysV better to paint them for various reasons. As far as not priming against the ceiling it will never matter. It most likely will never matter in the corners either. On ceilings that don't get painted I've sprayed down and rolled right plenty of times and trimmed in two coats of whatever paint at the top. It's usually eggshell. I've even done the same with semi gloss along the ceiling edge.
> ...


The key is to be practical in all situations. Like I said, priming against the ceiling line will never matter in the end. If it makes you feel better, spend more time and energy. Everyone has their own preference. At the end of the day you need to have a quality job which will pass the architect's or owners punchlist, and in doing so, the other goal is to make sufficient money. That is one of the major points of any business.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

CK_68847 said:


> The key is to be practical in all situations. Like I said, priming against the ceiling line will never matter in the end. If it makes you feel better, spend more time and energy. Everyone has their own preference. At the end of the day you need to have a quality job which will pass the architect's or owners punchlist, and in doing so, the other goal is to make sufficient money. That is one of the major points of any business.


The problem with being too practical, in the interest of the bottom line, is that it lends itself to too many cut corners. One little "Dang, I have to grab my ladder from downstairs to cut in that ceiling. Oh well, no one will notice and not cutting in that tiny area won't matter anyways" leads to "Why am I wasting my time priming at all when I could just apply two coats of a primer/finish, I'm a genius!"

Without a third party inspection, afforded to other trades in the building industry, we're left to police ourselves. The only authority is our own integrity and ethics.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I suppose if any builder is too cheap to have the ceilings painted, cutting a few other corners isn't gonna matter too much anyway...

I assess the quality I put in, by the state of the job. Im only going to polish a turd so much.

Crappy house= good paint job

Nice house=great paint job.


----------

